# Sq 100



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

hi

this watch has seen some abuse, i bought it NOS from a chap at a carboot sale years ago,it still had the retailers sticker on the back-Â£55, i paid Â£4 as it needed a battery







.

i started wearing it for working in-BIG MISTAKE, it fell out of my pocket when i was on top of a crane 60+feet up, it hit an old oil filled lincoln welding set on the way down and shot sideways























i went and found it expecting it to smashed to pieces and, bugger me sideways, it was still going, the bracelet was rather twisted but soon was bent back to shape and all was fine and dandy until the end of the month when i had to adjust the date, it wouldn't change with the crown







, but at least it still told the time














, anyhow i've changed the crystal that got bady burned whilst welding (was mineral now acrylic)and i won't be treating this one with contempt anymore, it's so compfortable to wear







.

anyhow, the pic, cal 5y23










have a nice weekend

 john


----------



## Marky (Sep 29, 2005)

Your story reminds me of Top Gear when they tried to 'kill' a Toyota pickup. Know matter what you do or how much abuse the poor thing takes it keeps on running.


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

mark

i've done it again-i started wearing a rather nice lorus kinetic in stainless steel, it was almost immaculate when i took it, now i can hardly tell the time with it, the crysatal is scratched/burned to hell and with my eyes getting bad, it's a real struggle to tell what time it is









john.

ps, i remember the top gear series, it was brill


----------

